# Taxidermist for Racoon Full Body mount?



## matta812 (Oct 8, 2009)

Does anyone have any suggestions for a full body racoon mount? I find that taxidermist that do them but have no pics of them on there sites....If anyone has had one done and likes it please let me know.

Thanks,


----------



## matta812 (Oct 8, 2009)

nonone has a taxidermist to recommend???


----------



## pre-war (Mar 24, 2010)

J&K just south of Fargo on old 81 did a deer head for me that is very well done. I've got to believe that he'd do a great job on a ****. Visit his gallery when in Fargo. He also has a few pictures on-line of some of his work.


----------

